# DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister



## Perlfisch (16. Oktober 2010)

Habe ein paar Fragen zu DIETMAR _ISAIASCH .

Woher kommt er Holland oder Deutschland ?

Wann und wo ist _DIETMAR _ISAIASCH Weltmeister geworden , kann dazu keine Infomationen finden .

Ein Frage die mich als Jungangler besonders interessieren würde sind die Leute ( nicht nur _ _ISAIASCH auch andere Teamangler )__ wirklich so gut wie auf den DVD`s immer zu sehen ist oder können die auch ohne Boot , Echolot und Hollandgewässer mehr fangen ?


_


----------



## riecken (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Naja denke mal nicht so richtig weil sie können vom Land auch nur dir " Verdächtiegen" stellen anwerfen und die Köder führen wie wir.


----------



## Amero (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

#h

guck doch mal auf seine homepage da steht so einiges 
http://www.lureangler.com/?visit=team&language=de
​


----------



## zanderandi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Hallo.

Er ist Deutscher der in Holland wohnt und 2002 oder 2003 Weltmeister geworden, bei der übrigens einzigen Weltmeisterschaft.

Irgendwie muss er ja besser sein, denn die anderen Teilnehmer hatten genau die gleichen Bedingungen, also Gewässer, Boot und Echo.
Und nur weil man Boot, Echo etc. hat bedeutet das noch lange nicht das man super fängt, schließlich haben viele Angler diese Ausrüstung und trotzdem nicht beste Erfolge.

Dietmar hat mir versichert das auch er Schneidertage hat |supergri

Mfg


----------



## Ein_Angler (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ich kenne seinen Angelbuddy, und klar gehen die mit dem Boot angeln weil man einfach schneller mehr Hotspots anfahren/beangeln kann. Aber solche Profis merken zupfer die unser einer nie im Leben spüren würde.  

Wenn der Ecky auf Hecht angeln geht holst du nix raus, und an der gleichen Stelle bekommt er einen Biss. Köderführung macht schon sehr viel aus, und das haben die so richtig drauf.


----------



## Perlfisch (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Das die Angelprofis gerade durch ihre Erfahrung schneller Bisse erkennen und verwerten können als der Hobbyangler ist mir klar aber wieso müssen diese Leute fast immer in Holland angeln .

Wenn ich die Angel DVD`s der bekannten Hefte mir anschaue und immer wieder sehe Holland , Holland und Zurücksetzen .
Alles toll aber ob Holland oder Boot und Echolot .

Die Leute preisen ihre Produkte an dann solln sie auch mal vom Ufer angeln , ich denke ein Mix aus Boot und Ufer wäre realistischer .


----------



## zanderandi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Tja wenn du die DVD´s von Dietmar hättest dann würdest Du auch sehen das er in jeder auch mal vom Ufer aus angelt - und fängt!

Mfg


----------



## Tüdde (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Die Frage ist nur, ob diese ganzen Hersteller-Superhelden noch genausoviele und große Fische fangen würden, wenn sie jeden Tag lange auf Arbeit wären, sich ihr Gerät selber kaufen müssten und die langen Fahren an die Supergewässer unserer Republik selbst zahlen müssten...

Meine Meinung ist, dass jeder halbwegs vernünftige Angler ein Rekordjäger wäre, wenn er von einem großen Sponsor auf Händen getragen werden würde.


----------



## zorra (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Dietmar hat die Weltmeisterschaft gewonnen weil seine Frau am letzten Tag mit paar Hechten mal eben die Konkurenz geschockt hat die Belgier waren schon Zandermässig weit vorn.
D.I ist auch ein sehr guter Landangler in den 80gern hatte er noch kein Boot und lief auch den ganzen Tag zu Fuss durch die Gegend.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderandi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

@Tüdde..

....er ist nicht gut weil er gesponsert wird, sondern er wird gesponsert weil er gut ist


----------



## zorra (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Perlfisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Angel DVD`s der bekannten Hefte mir anschaue und immer wieder sehe Holland , Holland und Zurücksetzen .
> ....wenn du ane Grenze wohnst und für 30euro das ganze Jahr 30Gewässer und mehr beangeln kannst dann lässt D-Land links liegen und du Kannst C&R betreiben ohne dich strafbar zu machen
> gr.zorra


----------



## Tüdde (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



zanderandi schrieb:


> @Tüdde..
> 
> ....er ist nicht gut weil er gesponsert wird, sondern er wird gesponsert weil er gut ist



Ach echt?
Also ich finde mich auch gut - wo bleibt mein Sponsor??? |rolleyes


----------



## zanderandi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Das dürften in dem Fall deine Eltern sein


----------



## Tüdde (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Naja gut. Aber die sponsorn mich ja nicht, weil sie meine Fänge so überdurchschnittlich finden....

sondern weil sie müssen:g


----------



## Perlfisch (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

DVD`s von Profi Anglern würde ich nie kaufen !

 Die  DVD`s gibts bei Lureangler unter Fanartikel sogar mit Autogrammkarte schon putzig .

Das er was kann glaub ich schon soll er mal ins schöne Brandenburg kommen Gewässer gibts genug .

Aber es ist ja nicht nur Dietmar Isaiasch sondern auch viele andere die es sich recht einfach machen.

Was ich z:B. an seinen neuen Ködern gut finde ist das die Lauftiefe draufsteht , da sieht man wieder den Angler und nicht den Entwickler im Büro .


----------



## sa-s (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

War 2007 im August für ein Wochenende bei Dietmar aufm Boot.

War ein Guiding der Extraklasse und hat mir sehr viel gebracht. Was mich bis heute noch absolut fasziniert ist seine Präzision und Konzentration aber nicht nur für 1-2 Stunden sondern über zwei Tage lang. Angeln vom Boot aus - zumindest das war meine Erkenntnis - ist auch keine Garantie dass man immer und überall fängt. Zunächst einmal muss man das Boot steuern, dann den Schiffsverkehr beobachten, nebenbei aufs Lot gucken um interessante Stellen oder Fischsicheln zu erspähen. Tja dann hat man noch ne Angel in der Hand und will fische fangen. Darüber hinaus hat Dietmar auch noch uns beim Landen geholfen und hin und wieder auch mal nen Geheimköder aus der untersten Taschen rausgekramt und an unseren Ruten montiert.

Wie gesagt - wenn jemand so viel Zeit am Wasser verbringt und auch den siebten Sinn hat - ruhig mal auf den Busch trommeln - nachmachen - Profi werden|supergri

denn dass ist ja ganz einfach

Sepp


----------



## Ein_Angler (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Perlfisch schrieb:


> Das die Angelprofis gerade durch ihre Erfahrung schneller Bisse erkennen und verwerten können als der Hobbyangler ist mir klar aber wieso müssen diese Leute fast immer in Holland angeln .




Weil in NRW Bootsangeln auf dem Rhein verboten ist, und die grossen tiefen Buhnen in Holland sind einfach perfekte HotSpots. Bei Wesel Richtung Holland gibt es auch Top Buhnen, die man aber nicht vom Boot aus beangeln darf.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



zanderandi schrieb:


> ....er ist nicht gut weil er gesponsert wird, sondern er wird gesponsert weil er gut ist



Sehr schön. |good:
Vielleicht sollte man auch unter Anglern Leistung & Können einfach mal neidlos anerkennen (können).


----------



## Kark (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



sa-s schrieb:


> War 2007 im August für ein Wochenende bei Dietmar aufm Boot.
> 
> War ein Guiding der Extraklasse und hat mir sehr viel gebracht. Was mich bis heute noch absolut fasziniert ist seine Präzision und Konzentration aber nicht nur für 1-2 Stunden sondern über zwei Tage lang. Angeln vom Boot aus - zumindest das war meine Erkenntnis - ist auch keine Garantie dass man immer und überall fängt. Zunächst einmal muss man das Boot steuern, dann den Schiffsverkehr beobachten, nebenbei aufs Lot gucken um interessante Stellen oder Fischsicheln zu erspähen. Tja dann hat man noch ne Angel in der Hand und will fische fangen. Darüber hinaus hat Dietmar auch noch uns beim Landen geholfen und hin und wieder auch mal nen Geheimköder aus der untersten Taschen rausgekramt und an unseren Ruten montiert.
> 
> ...




Das kann man für 350€ pro Mann und 2-Tages-Guiding auch erwarten....

Raubfischweltmeister - es war ein Teamangeln und seine Frau hat an einem oder sogar dem letzten Tag einen oder mehrere gute Fische gefangen was die beiden dann in der wertung auf Platz 1. gebracht hat. Es ist schon einige Jahre her und ist jetzt nur noch Marketingstrategie....also nicht überbewerten.

Er ist schon ein sehr guter Angler...aber auch nicht besser wie ein Uli Beyer, Jörg Strehlow und zig andere "Profis" die wir so aus Deutschland kennen.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## lahn mann (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Raubfischweltmeister - es war ein Teamangeln und seine Frau hat an einem oder sogar dem letzten Tag einen oder mehrere gute Fische gefangen was die beiden dann in der wertung auf Platz 1. gebracht hat. Es ist schon einige Jahre her und ist jetzt nur noch Marketingstrategie....also nicht überbewerten.

Er ist schon ein sehr guter Angler...aber auch nicht besser wie ein Uli Beyer, Jörg Strehlow und zig andere "Profis" die wir so aus Deutschland kennen.

Grüße,

Kark[/QUOTE]
so sehe ich das auch er ist ein sehr guter angler haben auch sehr sehr gute profis in deutschland


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Schon komisch das Ganze. Wäre D. I. professioneller Angler in USA, dann würden sich alle mit ihm freuen. 
Hier in good old Germany muß aber alles madig gemacht werden, damit man seinem Neid eben die nötige Grundlage geben kann.

@ Kark

350,- € für 2 Tage professionelles Guiding ist zu teuer??
Was dürfte denn so ein Guiding Deiner Meinung nach kosten??
Nicht vergessen: Umsatz ist nicht gleich Gewinn !

Bei 8 Stunden Guiding an jeweils 2 Tagen sind das "round about" 20,- € die Stunde.
Hast Du schon mal für 2 Tage ne Fliesenlegerfirma beschäftigt???? - dann bekommst Du Tränen in die Augen.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Perlfisch schrieb:


> _ können die auch ohne Boot , Echolot und Hollandgewässer mehr fangen ?
> _



Hi,
ich angele schon 30 Jahre in Holland , hier fängt man auch nicht mehr als in Deutschland |supergri
Ja , ein Boot steht mir auch zur Verfügung , aber was meinste wie oft ich zurückkehre ohne einen Biss gehabt zu haben .
Echolot habe ich auch auf meinem Boot , was nützt dir das wenn die Fische nicht beissen wollen |supergri
Ich bin jeden Tag am oder auf dem Wasser und das bringt den Erfolg  , aber nicht Boot , Echolot oder ein holländisches Gewässer .
Gruß Udo


----------



## e!k (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Es ist bei den Profis schlicht und ergreifend so, dass die das mit dem Angeln beruflich betreiben und das auch unter anderem der Grund dafür warum die so unglaublich gut sind. Auch wenn man selbst meint das man "ganz gut" angeln kann wird einem soein Profi immernoch etwas beibringen können und auch im direkten Vergleich uneinholbar sein. 
Allerdings glaube ich, dass man sowas erst selbst an eigenem Leib erfahren haben muss um das einzusehen :-D


----------



## Kark (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Schon komisch das Ganze. Wäre D. I. professioneller Angler in USA, dann würden sich alle mit ihm freuen.
> Hier in good old Germany muß aber alles madig gemacht werden, damit man seinem Neid eben die nötige Grundlage geben kann.
> 
> @ Kark
> ...



Was ist denn bitte daran madig wenn man seinen "Titel" Raubfischweltmeister mal erläutert wie er zustande gekommen ist? 
Er ist ein sehr guter Angler...aber ihn ständig mit Raubfischweltmeister anzupreisen ist Quatsch...

Deine Rechnung geht nicht ganz auf....habe jetzt mal auf den Flyer geschaut. Wenn man dieses Guiding alleine macht und sich für eine 2-Tages-Tour entscheidet kostet der Spass 300€ pro Tag. Sprich 600€ für diesen Termin. 
Ich finde es schon krass teuer...sind aber so die "normalen" Priese für solche Guidings was ich grundsätzlich zu teuer finde und niemals bezahlen würde.
Der Vergleich mit Handwerkern ist meiner Meinung nach auch nur bedingt zu ziehen. Das "guiden" ist zwar in dem Augenblick seine Dienstleistung jedoch angelt er ganz normal aktiv mit und hat also auch seinen Spass, Erfolg, etc dabei....wenn man ihm was böses wollte könnte man auch sagen, dass er einem u. U. auch die Fische vor der Nase wegfängt....


----------



## Breamhunter (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ich denke auch, daß D.I. ein Guter ist. Ich kenne ihn zwar (noch) nicht persönlich,  (U.B. kenne ich persönlich |supergri) aber seine Art auf den Videos ist schon sehr angenehm. 
Auf "seinen" Gewässern ist er bestimmt einer der Besten. 
Aber wenn er beispielsweise mit einem Boddenguide auf den Bodden einen ausangeln würde, wüßte er hinterher wahrscheinlich auch wo der Hammer hängt. 
Was ich sagen möchte ist, daß es *den* besten Angler nicht gibt


----------



## link (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Hy,
Hatte Anfang des Monat das vergnügen auf einer Messe mich etwas länger mit D.I. zu unterhalten aber nicht über Gummifische oder Angelruten sondern über Gewässer, Führungstechniken und lieblingsmethoden.
Wenn man sich mit D.I. unterhält und man sich selber bischen auskennt dann merkt man schnell das das wohl Hand und Fuß was der da erzählt.
(Ich Fische auch vom Boot aus in den Niederlanden wohne direkt an der  Grenze meine Fänge sind auch ganz in Ordnung).
Egal über welche Gewässer ich mit ihm gesprochen habe er kannte die Gewässer und wußte wo die Hot Spots sind, wo man da Slippen kann und und....und Gewässerkenntnisse sind das ah u.oh das weiß ja wohl jeder von uns.
Der Mann kann auf Jahrelange erfahrung zurückgreifen,entwickelt Kunstköder aller art, ist Redakteur bei dieversen Zeitschriften.
Was mir besonders gefallen hat ,der Mann ist aufen Boden geblieben!!! Man kann sich normal mit ihm unterhalten und da spielt es keine rolle ob man vom Boot oder Ufer Angelt .
Übrigens das Uferangeln beherscht er auch,aber mal im ernst wer ein Boot hat der geht nicht mehr von Ufer aus Angeln wenn er den ganzen tag eingeplant hat.
MFG LINK


----------



## zanderandi (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Der Arme hat doch lediglich einen Weltmeistertitel und ein bißchen Preisgeld bekommen, in den USA ist man nach einem Sieg im nationalen Wettfischen Millionär!

In Europa kann man nicht von sowas leben, die ganzen Profis haben auch noch andere Einkommensquellen. 

Mfg


----------



## Kark (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

In den USA ist das ne ganz andere sache mit den Profis. Da gibt es ganze Ligen und ständig irgendwelche Wettfischen mit enormen Preisgeldern 
Die Profis haben dort immer diese schrillen Hemden an mit zig Sponsoren drauf hehe


----------



## DJTMichel (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...also wenn keine Nachfrage da wäre, würde es die Preise ja auch nicht geben Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis, hab ich mal gelernt
> Und außerdem wird ja niemand gezwungen ein Guiding mit zu machen...


 

1++ für diesen Beitrag, Martin :m Mir ist kein deutsches Gesetz bekannt welches Dir vorschreibt, Kurse bei ihm nehmen zu müssen und da sich jeder Interessent vorher über die anfallenden Kosten informieren sollte, muß darüber eigentlich an dieser Stelle nicht diskutiert werden.

Michel


----------



## Hansa-Fan (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

er ist mit sicherheit schon ein guter angler und eben profi, 
das heißt, er ist deutlich mehr am gewässer, als der, der sein geld anderweitig und zeitaufwendig verdienen muss. er hat also mehr zeit das gewässer kennenzulernen, die  hotspots zu finden, also erfahrungen zu sammeln. die "präsentation seines köder" ist deutlich länger als bei dem der 1 bis 2 mal die woche zum angeln kommt. die köder werden - wie das übrige equipment - gesponsort. das heisst, er kann auch mal hängerträchtige (weil fangträchtig) stellen befischen, und muss nicht an seinen kontostand denken, nur weil mal ein paar wobbler oder gufis abreissen. dies alles *kombiniert mit seinem anglerischen können*, machen ihn zu dem, was er ist: profi und bekannt in unseren kreisen. vorsicht bei dvd's und den heutigen angelzeitschriften. (ich beziehe 4 davon) die filmchen als auch die meisten berichte dienen der werbung. da wird mal eben ein angeltag geschildert, der ein zusammenschnitt vieler tage ist, und der uns suggerieren soll, das der junge X mit dem produkt Y einen fisch nach dem anderen zieht.

petri heil


----------



## Grxxbxrsch (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Wenn jeder Neidhammel bei seinen neidischen Gedanken Kopfweh bekämme, würde fast die gesamte Menschheit schreien.
Wenn jeder neidische Angler bei jedem neidischen Gedanken Schuppen und Flossen bekäme, säßen fast nur Fische an der Angel.


----------



## Udo561 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> das heißt, er ist deutlich mehr am gewässer, als der, der sein geld anderweitig und zeitaufwendig verdienen muss. er hat also mehr zeit das gewässer kennenzulernen, die  hotspots zu finden, also erfahrungen zu sammeln. die "präsentation seines köder" ist deutlich länger als bei dem der 1 bis 2 mal die woche zum angeln kommt.
> petri heil



Hi,
und genau das macht es aus.
Wenn ich nur ein paar mal im Monat zum angeln ans Gewässer komme dann kann ich dieses Gewässer nicht kennen.
Ich kenne ein Gewässer wenn ich auch ohne Echolot die Löcher , Hotspots oder Barschberge finde , weiß wo die Kanten sind und wann zu welcher Jahreszeit der Fisch steht.
Und selbst wenn man jeden Tag am oder auf dem Wasser ist , viele Spots kennt ,die Fische müssen auch noch beissen wollen :q
Da ich jeden Tag am oder auf dem Wasser bin kenne ich hier bei mir auch jedes Loch und jede Kante , aber ich fange lange nicht jeden Tag  Hecht oder Zander.
Aber es gibt Tage da läuft es einfach nur gut , aber vom Profi bin ich noch weit weg |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Jose (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Perlfisch schrieb:


> _Ein Frage die mich als Jungangler besonders interessieren würde sind die Leute ( nicht nur _ _ISAIASCH auch andere Teamangler )__ wirklich so gut wie auf den DVD`s immer zu sehen ist__..._



weiß ich nicht. denke aber schon, dass die um etliches besser fischen als "wir".

außerdem:
die DVDs bestehen jedenfalls aus geschnittenem videomaterial. oder möchte jemand nen stapel DVDs  anschauen mit z.b. fünf stunden nixfang?


----------



## Hansa-Fan (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Jose schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht. denke aber schon, dass die um etliches besser fischen als "wir".
> 
> außerdem:
> die DVDs bestehen jedenfalls aus geschnittenem videomaterial. oder möchte jemand nen stapel DVDs  anschauen mit z.b. fünf stunden nixfang?




du hast recht, aber das meinte ich eigentlich nicht.  wenn ein hersteller seine produkte mit dem damaligen weltmeisterteam im meeresangeln darbietet, es dann wie ein tag auf der ostsee aussieht, und die produktion 14 tage dauerte, zu gleichen tageszeiten und fast gleichen wetterverhältnissen, dann ist dieses in der seriösität schon zweifelhaft.

die info ist aus erster hand. ich kenne das damalige  video und einen der beteiligten.

gruss achim


----------



## Hansa-Fan (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Graubarsch schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Neidhammel bei seinen neidischen Gedanken Kopfweh bekämme, würde fast die gesamte Menschheit schreien.
> Wenn jeder neidische Angler bei jedem neidischen Gedanken Schuppen und Flossen bekäme, säßen fast nur Fische an der Angel.



hallo graubarsch, ich hoffe nicht, dass du mich mit deinen anspielungen einbeziehst. ich bin weit weg von missgunst im angelsport. das gegenteil ist der fall, ich gönne allen angelbrüdern die fänge ihres lebens. ich denk auch, dass dietmar nicht zuletzt deshalb mehr fische fängt als ich, da er der deutlich bessere angler ist. ich wollte nur auf die rahmenbedingungen hinweisen, die ihn eben *auch* zu einem bekannten angelprofi machen.

gruss achim


----------



## tino2007 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

der wird schon gut fangen und was drauf haben...
kochen tut der aber auch nur mit wasser - und weis was schneidertage sind.

bei aller kritik- ich finde die videos geil! mir egal ob da werbung ist oder nicht, ich freue mich wenn ich jemanden sehe, der einen 10 kg Zander im Winter aus dem hafen zupft. Kennt jemand von euch das video (F&F)??? 

er ist sicher in erster linie businessman und "nur" in zweiter linie Angler. egal was D.I. macht, soviel macht er nicht verkehrt, oder?....


----------



## sa-s (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

chchchhchch

wieder mal typisch deutsch!:vik:

@ kark und lahn mahn

kennt ihr denn Dietmar persönlich?
Warum ist es so wichtig ob er oder seine Frau die Fische gefangen haben, die dann ja wohl beiden den Titel Raubfischweltmeister beschert haben?
Warum sind 300 Euro für 2 Tage Guiding teuer?

Das sind 150 / Tag für 8-10 Stunden fischen.

Ich bezweifle das bei dem Preis arg was übrig bleibt - im Gegenteil - wenns kostendeckend is, dann hat er eh noch Glück gehabt.

Ihr müsst ja wissen, dass er ein hervorragend ausgestattetes Boot mit riesigem Echolot und allem Pipapo zur Verfügung stellt. Dann macht er die Transfers an unterschiedliche Gewässer - Benzin - Reparaturen - und seine Zeit. Da hängts dann wohl dran - denn ich denke er hat sein Hobby zum Beruf gemacht und fischt eben zu gerne um jede Stunde auch entlohnt haben zu wollen.

vielleicht solltet Ihr es ihm gleich machen . . .


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



tino2007 schrieb:


> der wird schon gut fangen und was drauf haben...
> kochen tut der aber auch nur mit wasser - und weis was schneidertage sind.
> 
> bei aller kritik- ich finde die videos geil! mir egal ob da werbung ist oder nicht, ich freue mich wenn ich jemanden sehe, der einen 10 kg Zander im Winter aus dem hafen zupft. Kennt jemand von euch das video (F&F)???
> ...



Konnte Dietmar in Holland beim Fischen schon öfter beim treffen. Ein super Künstköderangler wobei wir auch hin und wieder mehr Zander gefangen haben wie er. Finde das er in seinen Filmen die vorgehensweise Perfekt rüber bringt. Für mich am besten von allen. 

Für mich die Nr.1

Kommte diesen Februar auch mein ersten fetten Meterzander vom Bellyboot fangen


----------



## Kark (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



sa-s schrieb:


> chchchhchch
> 
> wieder mal typisch deutsch!:vik:
> 
> ...


 
Also zum zweiten mal (vor dem Antworten die Postings genauer lesen):

Es wurde gefragt wie er Weltmeister geworden ist. Und da denke ich, dass man im Zuge dessen die Fakten einfach nennen kann. Es ist schön das die beiden vor 7-8 Jahren Weltmeister geworden sind...nur gab es seitdem keine Weltmeisterschaft mehr und *ich persönlich* finde es nicht mehr angebracht in ständig und überall als Raubfisch-Weltmeister anzupreisen. Hierbei geht es nicht um ihn sondern um die Art des Marketings die ich nicht gut finde!

Die Kosten sind 600€ für ein 2-Tages-Guiding (300€/Tag)!
Es geht hierbei auch nicht um ihn, da andere Guides in dieser Region, wie z.B. Uli Beyer, ähnlich Preise haben. Wie schon von anderen erwähnt, regelt ja die Nachfrage den Preis. Es gibt dementsprechend genug Leute die bereit sind das zu bezahlen. Es ist keine negative Verurteilung wegen des Preises wenn ich sage, dass es *mir persönlich* zu teuer ist.

In anderen Ländern wird man vom Guide ggf. in die Angeltechnik eingewiesen und bekommt Tips zu Ködern etc. Der Guide bringt die Kunden zu den vielversprechenden Angelplätzen und verrät ihnen die Taktik an diesen Stellen...er angelt aber *nicht aktiv mit*.
Soll auch keine Verurteilung sein, da es bei uns halt so üblich ist (egal ob Bodden, Holland oder Deutschland). In anderen Ländern ist das halt nicht überall so. 
Meine persönliche Einstellung/Erwartung ist bei einem Guiding in solchen Preiskategorien neben dem Erlangen von neuem Wissen auch ein gewisser Erfolg. Man kann zwar keinen Erfolg erzwingen...nur würde ich mich ärgern wenn an jeder Stelle die man Anfährt der Guide einem einen Großteil/alle der Fische vor der Nase wegfängt.
Ist halt meine *persönliche* Einstellung...

Typisch deutsch ist das bei mir nicht....da ich nicht typisch deutsch bin #c

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## zanderzone (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Das die Leute dif. besser fischen als wir, habe ich schon desöfteren selbst zu spühren bekommen!

Ich habe ein paar mal schon die NKS mitgefischt! Wir haben gedacht, dass wir eigenlich ganz gut vertikalangeln können!
Aber was die Craks auf den Wettkämpfen abziehen ist schon ne ganz andere Hausnummer und deshalb stehen eigentlich immer die gleichen oben in der Rangliste! Wie z.B. D. I.! Letztes Jahr ist er im Finale sogar zweiter geworden!! Fakt ist also, das die Jungs irgendwas besser machen als wir! 
Aber neidisch muss man darauf auch nicht sein, sondern man sollte ihnen respekt zollen!! Das kommt ja auch nicht von ungefähr, das sie Profis sind!!


----------



## Knigge007 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Leute Leute Ihr habt Probleme..... und jetzt fangt Ihr auch noch an euch gegenseitig zu fetzen, weil der eine neidischer ist als der andere.

Mir fehlen nur noch Popcorns, Cola hab ich hier... wobei... Erdnüsse müssten ausreichen.


*Außerdem ist noch lange nicht gesagt das wenn wir alle genau so viel Zeit am Wasser verbringen wir genau so gut werden, das ist wie überall der eine hats eben drauf der andere nicht, und da hilft auch kein tägliches Training !

Und D.I. hats halt einfach drauf das muss man einfach anerkennen !!!
*


----------



## zxmonaco (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Es ist echt traurig das hier zu lesen.
D.i ist nunmal ein sehr guter angler, der für Deutschland die Fahne hochhält, und uns mit seinen Tipps via Messe oder DVD bzw Zeitschrift dankbar sein, und nicht seine Leistungen runterdiskutieren, ist doch lächerlich


----------



## Barschkalle (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Klar ist mal wäre er nicht so gut hätte er keinen Sponsor gefunden. Dadurch das er den hat kann er den ganzen Tag angeln gehen (ist ja sein Job) und dies und das ausprobieren und wird dadurch auch immer besser. Klar ist aber auch das die Leute ihre Marken oder ihre Eigenmarken auch Verkaufen wollen. Schlögel, Zammataro, D I, Waller Kalle usw usw. Davon leben die. Aber neidisch sollte keiner darauf sein, wer von uns durchschnittsanglern viel ans Wasser geht fängt auch hin und wieder mal neben den normalen größen einen xxl Fisch. Nur eins muß klar sein mit Holland als Angelrevier können wir uns nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Barschkalle schrieb:


> .....nur eins muß klar sein mit Holland als Angelrevier können wir uns nicht vergleichen.


 
....und hier liegt m.M.n. der sinvolle Ansatz einer Diskussion.

D.I. kann sein was er will, ich gönne es Ihm und lerne von Ihm.

Nur was sind die Alleinstellungsmerkmale niederländischer Gewässer ?
Was macht der niederländische Fischereiverband anders
und damit "besser" als der deutsche ?
Woran liegt es, dass nach Deiner Meinung der Bestand
dort höher, besser usw. ist ?


----------



## Peter K. (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Hallo,

es wird immer Fixpersonen beim Angeln geben, an denen sich viele orientieren.

Aber das diese Personen auch besser fischen wie andere die nicht unbedingt in die Öffentlichkeit wollen, ist totaler Blödsinn.

Er hat Erfahrung, er kann angeln, das steht ausser Frage.

Er hat seine Person publik gemacht und somit ist er für viele bekannt. Das ist der einzige Fakt.

Und in NL wird er wohl schwer zu schlagen sein, aber es gibt dann wiederrum andere Gewässer,wo dann ortskundige und auf dieses Gebiet spezialisierte Angler dann die besseren Karten vorweisen können.

Weltmeister im Raubfischangeln ist sowieso Schwachsinn hoch drei.

Angeln ist eine so stark verbreitete und flächenmässig stark ausgeprägte Sportart, dass man keinen wirklichen Weltmeister ernennen kann.


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es wird immer Fixpersonen beim Angeln geben, an denen sich viele orientieren.
> 
> ...



Guter Post, 

der DIETE soll mal hier vorbei kommen, da zieh ich ihm seine langen Unterhosen durch die Kimme!

(kleiner Scherz)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ohne Gewässerkentniss sind die Fangquoten allenfalls Zufall und mehr nicht. Vor 4-5 Jahren war mal ein _TV-Guide_ mit sog. Profis für eine Woche in Italien. Insg. konnten sie vier Waller vorweisen; soviel wie wir am gleichen Gewässerabschnitt in einer Abendsession gefangen haben.
Ich behaupte auch das ich an "meinem" Gewässerabschnitt hier an der Donau jeden der sog. Angelprofis aus den Medien die Hosen ausziehe wenn es um Raubfischfänge geht.


----------



## zanderzone (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Bobster schrieb:


> ....und hier liegt m.M.n. der sinvolle Ansatz einer Diskussion.
> 
> D.I. kann sein was er will, ich gönne es Ihm und lerne von Ihm.
> 
> ...



Womit wir schon wieder beim Thema C&R wären!!


----------



## Raubfischzahn (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> es wird immer Fixpersonen beim Angeln geben, an denen sich viele orientieren.
> 
> Er hat seine Person publik gemacht und somit ist er für viele bekannt. Das ist der einzige Fakt.



Da stimme ich dir zu.
Es gibt so viele Erflogreiche Angler, die mindestens genau so gut Fangen wie die Bekannten Profis.
Nur machen sie ihre Fänge und ihre Person nicht Publik bzw.zu Berufung, sondern sie gehen einfach ihrem Hobby nach ohne viel Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

kann den meisten und insbesondere  auch den letzten beiträgen folgen. klare meinung, auch wenn man sie nicht teilt. leider habe ich aber das gefühl, dass der eine oder andere bei diesem thema auf postings antwortet, deren inhalt er sich wohl nicht richtig durchgelesen hat. schade um die diskussion.

gruss achim


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> kann den meisten und insbesondere  auch den letzten beiträgen folgen. klare meinung, auch wenn man sie nicht teilt.* leider habe ich aber das gefühl, dass der eine oder andere bei diesem thema auf postings antwortet, deren inhalt er sich wohl nicht richtig durchgelesen hat. schade um die diskussion.*
> 
> gruss achim



wilkommen im AB!


----------



## Hansa-Fan (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> wilkommen im AB!


----------



## sa-s (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ola Kark,

nimm Dir doch Deinen Leitspruch selber mal zu Herzen:m

Weiss auch nicht warum Du Dich am Raubfischweltmeistertitel so erregst. Der TE hat ja nicht nach dem wie gefragt, sondern nach dem wo und wann|rolleyes



Perlfisch schrieb:


> Habe ein paar Fragen zu DIETMAR _ISAIASCH .
> 
> Woher kommt er Holland oder Deutschland ?
> 
> ...



und ich habe dann meine Erfahrungen bei dem Guiding geschildert, das ich nach wie vor super gut finde - und für mich persönlich ist es weniger wichtig ob einer Raubfischweltmeister ist. Hauptsache ich kann mir was abschauen und kriege Tipps - und natürlich will ich auch was fangen - eh klar.

Bei dem Guiding an dem ich teilnahm waren ausser Dietmar noch drei Mann an Board. Wobei einer noch Schüler war - nicht gefischt hat und auch nicht bezahlen musste. Das fand ich sehr fair.

Zu den Kosten - nun ich bin nicht so elitär, dass ich ein Guiding mit Dietmar als Soloprogramm buchen müsste|supergri

Ich habe damals für 2 Tage aufm Boot 300 bezahlt und das Geld war es allemale wert. Nicht nur dass man sich von Dietmar viel abschauen kann - es is auch ein Pfundsbursch. Und die die ihn kennen werden das auch bestätigen können.

Wenn Du mit nem Taxi alleine fährst zahlste auch den gesamten Tarif alleine.
Fährste zu Dritt, kannste teilen - musst schon selber wissen wie viel Dir was wert ist.

Nunja - die Haarspalterei ob der Guide mitfischen darf oder nicht . . . 
was sollte er denn Deiner Meinung nach sonst machen - HansguckindieLuft spielen.

Wie gesagt bei meinem Guiding hatte er Boot, Maschiene, Schiffsverkehr, Echolot und unsere Angelfertigkeiten im Auge - hat die Fische gekeschert und zum Teil auch mal Gufis angeködert und natürlich schöne Fotos geschossen - z.b. mein Avatar hier:vik:

Also ob typisch deutsch oder nicht -  ich verstehe den Grund Deiner Kritik nicht - so einfach ist das.

Schöne Grüsse

Sepp

p.s. was ich noch vergessen habe  -  als Antwort an Perlfisch  -  der Dietmar fängt auch ohne Boot und Echolot und sicher auch ohne Hollandgewässer. Denn das gewusst wie setzt ja auch das gewusst wo voraus. Ein erfahrener Fischer kann ein Gewässer ganz anders beurteilen und folglich die richtigen Schlüsse daraus ziehen. Soll nicht heissen, das ein Anfänger oder "Halbprofi" nicht auch erfolgreich fischen könnte - aber je mehr Erfahrung man gemacht hat - desto besser und erfolgreicher fischt man






Kark schrieb:


> Also zum zweiten mal (vor dem Antworten die Postings genauer lesen):
> 
> Es wurde gefragt wie er Weltmeister geworden ist. Und da denke ich, dass man im Zuge dessen die Fakten einfach nennen kann. Es ist schön das die beiden vor 7-8 Jahren Weltmeister geworden sind...nur gab es seitdem keine Weltmeisterschaft mehr und *ich persönlich* finde es nicht mehr angebracht in ständig und überall als Raubfisch-Weltmeister anzupreisen. Hierbei geht es nicht um ihn sondern um die Art des Marketings die ich nicht gut finde!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

..so vui schee unser boarisch hoamadl...
scheixxe, jetzt weiß ich, was verfehlte integrationspolitik ist:m


----------



## Kark (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



sa-s schrieb:


> Nunja - die Haarspalterei ob der Guide mitfischen darf oder nicht . . .
> was sollte er denn Deiner Meinung nach sonst machen - HansguckindieLuft spielen.
> 
> Wie gesagt bei meinem Guiding hatte er Boot, Maschiene, Schiffsverkehr, Echolot und unsere Angelfertigkeiten im Auge - hat die Fische gekeschert und zum Teil auch mal Gufis angeködert und natürlich schöne Fotos geschossen - z.b. mein Avatar hier:vik:



Da hast du doch eine Menge sinnvoller Tätigkeiten für den Guide aufgezählt - also muss er nicht den HansguckindieLuft machen.

Schließlich soll der "Weltmeister" sich ja auch nicht überarbeiten.

Ich denke es reicht auch jetzt mit den Disskussionen über Preise, Tätigkeiten und Weltmeistertitel. Jeder hat da seine eigene festgefahrene Ansicht - was auch gut ist!
Die Frage des TE ist ja beantwortet....

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Dennert (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Kark schrieb:


> Schließlich soll der "Weltmeister" sich ja auch nicht überarbeiten.



Hättest ja damals mitmachen können, dann hättest ihm mal zeigen können, was ´ne Harke ist. Vielleicht wärst Du ja jetzt schon sieben Jahre der unangefochtene Raubfischweltmeister 
Dass der den Titel weiterhin vermarktet ist doch absolut richtig!
Da muss man schon ein absoluter Volltrottel sein und von Marketing überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wenn man darauf verzichtet, zumal er das beruflich macht, sprich davon seine Brötchen bezahlen muss.
Der angelt auch nicht aus Langeweile mit, sondern er zeigt den Leuten dabei einige Tricks. Meist machen das die Guides in Beißflauten, damit Fisch ins Boot kommt bzw. es ist einfach ne Art Praxisteil. Oder um zu zeigen, dass zwar Fisch da ist, aber man auch richtig drauf angeln muss.
Es gibt nämlich auch Angler, die buchen ein Guiding und gehen allen Ernstes davon aus, dass sie nach einer Stunde den Fisch ihres Lebens am Haken haben.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Dennert schrieb:


> Hättest ja damals mitmachen können, dann hättest ihm mal zeigen können, was ´ne Harke ist. Vielleicht wärst Du ja jetzt schon sieben Jahre der unangefochtene Raubfischweltmeister
> Dass der den Titel weiterhin vermarktet ist doch absolut richtig!
> Da muss man schon ein absoluter Volltrottel sein und von Marketing überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, wenn man darauf verzichtet, zumal er das beruflich macht, sprich davon seine Brötchen bezahlen muss.




man darf doch auch nicht dem irrtum unterliegen, bei diesem weltmeistertitel handele es sich um einen titel wie im fußball oder anderen sportarten. kein weltdachverband organisiert so was und lässt beispielsweise nur teilnehmer zu, die sich über nationale wettkämpfe qualifiziert haben. es sind turniere, die z.b. in verschiedenen europäischen ländern oder den usa (mit anderen modi) organisiert werden und vom veranstalter weltmeisterschaft genannt werden. aber scheixx was drauf. dietmar hat als sehr guter raubfischangler bei solchen turnieren gut abgeschnitten und mindestens eins gewonnen. als profi - sprich er ernährt seine family davon - vermarktet er das jetzt. gut so. und jeder kann in der bewertung sein fazit daraus ziehen. mehr nicht.

petri heil
achim, der unglaubliche hansa-fan


----------



## Veit (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass bestimmte Beiträge hier von Neid geprägt sind. 

Für mich steht ganz und gar außer Frage, dass Isaiasch das Zanderangeln absolut drauf hat, besser als ganz, ganz viele andere. Und er hat sich entschieden das zu vermarkten und bestreitet damit seinen Lebensunterhalt. Da finde ich es auch völlig legitim sich mit einem Weltmeistertitel zu rühmen, egal von wann der ist. Fakt ist doch, dass er nicht nur bei diesem Turnier sehr gut gefangen hat. 

Allein die Tatsache, dass dieser Mann fast immer auf Ansage Fische fängt -auch bei entsprechenden Wettbewerben-, macht ihn zu einem ziemlich guten Angler, denn das können mindestens 90 % nicht. Klar, müssen die Gewässer dafür ein entsprechendes Niveau haben, aber wer es sich aussuchen kann, fährt doch auch bevorzugt an ein Revier, wo höchstwahrscheinlich etwas geht. 

Und so einfach wie viele denken, ist das Raubfischangeln in Holland auch bloß nicht. Kenne viele Leute, die mir glaubhaft bestätigt haben, dass man sich auch dort bemühen muss. 

Zu seinen Preisen: Die finde ich völlig in Ordnung. Der Mann gibt dafür sein Wissen her, was er sich über Jahre hart erarbeitet hat. Und wer es auch nur annährend schafft in seiner Heimatregion ziemlich regelmäßig (ordentliche) Zander zu fangen, so wie eben Isaiasch, weiß ganz genau, dass das man sich diesen Erfolg hart erarbeiten und teils auch "erkaufen" muss. 
Wenn ich mal von mir ausgehe, habe ich allein dieses Jahr über 30000 km ausschließlich zu Angelzwecken verfahren, geschätzte 3000 - 4000 Euro (wahrscheinlich sogar mehr) in Tackle, Ausstattung usw. investiert und vorallem viele, viele, viele Tage und Nächte bei Wind und Wetter am Wasser verbracht um dafür ca. 300 Zander zu fangen, was für meine Gegend durchaus ein recht guter Wert ist. Das Ziel ist der ständige Fangerfolg und wenn man das vor Augen hat, muss man sich auch gelegentlich zum Angeln zwingen, obwohl es keinen Spass mehr macht, weil man totmüde ist, die Temperaturen eisig sind und die Zandermäuler scheinbar vernagelt. 
Trotzdem würde ich nicht im Traum dran denken mich mit Isaiasch auch nur annährend messen zu wollen. Der Typ kanns einfach und fängt auch noch in Situationen, wo andere längst resigniert hätten bzw. gar nicht mal dran denken würden, ans oder aufs Wasser zu fahren.
Und für diesen Aufwand, den er betreibt und von dem der Kunde profitiert, soll der Preis für ein solches Guiding zu hoch sein? Diese Behauptung kommt mir vor, wie ein schlechter Scherz! 
Ich will mal den Kellner sehen, der von sich sagt, seine Arbeit macht ihm noch Spass, wenn der dritte Gast am Abend sich beschwert, dass am Essen irgendwas nicht ok ist. Und genauso glaube ich nicht, dass Isaiasch bei seinen Touren innerlich immer topp drauf ist. Wenn die Fisch nicht wollen und sich die Gäste ungeschickt anstellen, muss er trotzdem gut drauf bleiben, sich Mühe geben, motivierend wirken und die Sache durchziehen. 
Dafür ist der Preis, den er verlangt, mehr als angemessen, von den Ausgaben, die er dabei auch tragen muss, mal ganz zu schweigen....


----------



## Kark (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Kark schrieb:


> Ich denke es reicht auch jetzt mit den Disskussionen über Preise, Tätigkeiten und Weltmeistertitel. Jeder hat da seine eigene festgefahrene Ansicht - was auch gut ist!
> Die Frage des TE ist ja beantwortet....
> 
> Grüße,
> ...


 
Ich dachte die Sache wäre damit gegessen  #c


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Veit schrieb:


> Und so einfach wie viele denken, ist das Raubfischangeln in Holland auch bloß nicht. Kenne viele Leute, die mir glaubhaft bestätigt haben, dass man sich auch dort bemühen muss.
> .


Es gibt leider immer noch die weitverbreitete Meinung, das Dir in Holland die Fische von alleine ins Boot springen.
Wenn ich an die vielen, vielen Schneider Stunden dieses Jahr denke, kommen mir die Tränen :c.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Veit schrieb:


> Und so einfach wie viele denken, ist das Raubfischangeln in Holland auch bloß nicht. Kenne viele Leute, die mir glaubhaft bestätigt haben, dass man sich auch dort bemühen muss.



Hi,
das kann ich dir auch bestätigen 
Ich fange hier reichlich Hecht und Zander , aber ich verbringe auch weit über 200 Tage am oder auf dem Wasser.
Allerdings gibt es auch genügend Tage an denen ich nicht einen einzigen Biss habe.
Gruß Udo
ps. ich dachte bisher das in der Saale so viel Fische rumschwimmen das man bei jedem Wurf einen Biss hat |supergri


----------



## Kretzer83 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass der Diete, genau wie auch bspw. Ulli Beyer einfach sehr charismatische Typen sind, das macht bei der Vermarktung auch einen großen Teil aus. 


Zitat von Veit: _Das Ziel ist der ständige Fangerfolg und wenn man das vor Augen hat,  muss man sich auch gelegentlich zum Angeln zwingen, obwohl es keinen  Spass mehr macht, weil man totmüde ist, die Temperaturen eisig sind und  die Zandermäuler scheinbar vernagelt.

_@Veit: |kopfkrat willst auch Profi werden?



Auch wenn das Angeln manchmal extrem ungemütlich ist, z.B. nächtliches Aalangeln bei Kälte, Sturm und Wolkenbruch, oder winterliches Felchenfischen macht es mir einen Heidenspass! 

Obwohl, man kann auch sagen: der Jagttrieb lässt mir keine andere Wahl... 

Die Zufriedenheit stellt sich dann im Laufe der Zeit ein. Ich meine damit: Es geht mir nicht nur um den Augenblick des Angelns (oder Fangens) sondern den Gewinn an Leben, durch Fröhnen der Passion:l.

mfg Kretzer


----------



## Peter K. (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Schneidertage gibt es an jedem Gewässer!

Und das hängt nicht davon ab, wieviel Fischbestand das jeweilige Gewässer vorweisen kann.

Wenn man es aber objektiv und prozentual betrachtet, fängt man am NL Rhein deutlich besser, als am dt. Rhein.

Das weiß auch der Herr I. und deshalb finden die Guidings dort statt.

Und ja es ist harte Arbeit, gute Spots zu finden, ABER heutzutage gibt es so viele technische Hilfsmittel, die es einem sehr stark erleichtern.

Ich werde diese hier jetzt nicht nennen, aber viele wissen welche ich meine und anders macht es der Herr I. oder Herr B. auch nicht.

Das ist kein Vorwurf oder Hirngespinnst, sondern Faktum!

Zu den Guidingpreisen, kann ich nur sagen, wer es braucht kann es gerne ausgeben, aber es ist a. viel interessanter, selbst Spots und Techniken zu erlernen und b. ist es dann auch selbsterarbeitet und nicht abgeguckt. 

Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Übrigens ist der Treibstoff ein sehr großer Baustein in der Kostenkalkulation.

Was ich noch anmerken will. Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, ob man den Weg über Guiding und Vermarktung wählen will. Für mich persöhnlich wäre das ein absolutes No Go, da aus Hobby dann Arbeit wird und dadurch die Gefahr besteht, dass es nach einiger Zeit zu monoton wird.

Aber jedem das SEINE


----------



## Dennert (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden, ob man den Weg über Guiding und Vermarktung wählen will. Für mich persöhnlich wäre das ein absolutes No Go, da aus Hobby dann Arbeit wird und dadurch die Gefahr besteht, dass es nach einiger Zeit zu monoton wird.



Naja, kommt ganz darauf an, was dabei rumkommt |supergri
Bei den Meisten geht´s wahrscheinlich um nen Appel und ein Ei.
Bei Didi glaub ich das eher nicht.


----------



## peterSbizarre (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

ich finde es ziemlich bemerkenswert, dass momentan im karpfenforum ein thema diskutiert wird, welches im prinzip in die gleiche richtung geht.

es stellt sich anscheinend mittlerweile für viele "normale angler" die frage, ob sie überhaupt noch "profis" brauchen. und scheinbar zu recht kommen sich viele normalos von den profis ziemlich "veräppelt" vor. was genau ich damit meine?

ich denke fast jeder von uns kennt diese situation oder hat sie schon einmal selber in irgendeiner form erlebt:

man bekommt von den profis in der werbung entweder grosse fische oder massenfänge präsentiert. diese werden gleichzeitig in direkten zusammenhang mit einem neuen produkt gesetzt. die entsprechenden werbefilme animieren stark zum nachahmen. also werden die neuen produkte gekauft und voller vorfreude ans wasser verfrachtet. die freude ist aber spätestens nach einigen angeltagen am hausgewässer verflogen, weil die neuen methoden und köder nicht im geringsten an den versprochenen erfolg heran reichen. die anfängliche freude weicht dem frust und dem ärger auf die industrie und den profi, die einen um die mühsam verdienten euros gebracht haben. in folge des ärgers tritt ein lernprozess ein. in zukunft können im werbefilm noch so viele barsche, zander oder hechte in den kescher des profis zappeln: die nützlichkeit eines produktes für unsere eigene angelei wird grundsätzlich erst einmal in frage gestellt. gleichzeitig erscheint uns die person des profis beim weiteren betrachten dieser "fischpornos" als zunehmend suspekt.

natürlich kommt auch der entgegengesetzte fall vor, in dem mit einer neuen technik und neuem gerät in verbindung mit den profitipps an einem eigentlich überangelten gewässer super fänge erzielt werden. dieser fall hat nur ein manko: er kommt heute in den zeiten von kormoran und bestandsrückgang immer seltener vor.

hinzukommt dann auch noch, quasi als das i-tüpfelchen auf dem ganzen, dass sich viele profis zunehmend unglaubwürdig machen, indem sie ihre fische im ausland fangen. auch ansonsten entfernt sich die praxis der profis immer weiter von dem eigenen vorgehen. das ruft bei einigen zu recht neid hervor. man selbst wohnt in deutschland und nicht in holland oder schweden. und man hat auch kein hochtechnisiertes angelboot mit einem 150 ps aussenboarder am steg liegen. stattdessen hat man vielleicht ein ziemlich überschaubares aber dafür um so stärker beangeltes gewässer vor der haustür, welches man nur vom ufer aus beangeln darf. ist man im gegensatz zu den profis zudem gezwungen einem geregelten erwerbsleben nachzugehen, dann wird man nie auf eine annähernd vergleichbare angelzeit kommen. letztendlich ist es also eine illusion anzunehmen man könne ähnlich erfolgreich werden wie ein profi, wenn man nur diese und jene tipps befolgt, immer wieder hinzulernt und das richtige gerät einsetzt. um ähnlich erfolgreich zu sein wie ein profi müsste man sein komplettes leben umkrempeln um selbst profi zu werden. das steht jedoch für die meisten ausser frage. ergo wird der profi negativ gesehen und verteufelt.

sind die profis also schuld daran, dass wir produkte kaufen mit denen wir letztendlich wenig anfangen können? 
oder vermiesen uns die profis möglicherweise mit ihren teuren hightech-geräten und ihren rekordfischen angesichts unserer eigenen mickrigen fänge den spass am angeln?
ich sage ganz klar: *nein!* jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden ob er etwas kauft oder nicht. und die profis zu ignorieren funktioniert auch ganz leicht, wenn man eben nicht andauernd ihre seiten im internet aufruft oder entsprechende zeitschriften liest.
letztendlich existieren die profis in ihrer jetzigen form nur, weil die mehrheit der angler sie genau so sehen möchte. mit möglichst kapitalen und vielen fischen und dem neuesten tackle in der hand. den ganz normalen angler, der mal hier und da einen mittleren hecht fängt, möchte sicherlich niemand in der werbung oder auf dvds sehen. 
letztendlich seid auch ihr es, die den profis ein derartiges leben überhaupt erst ermöglicht indem ihr ihre produkte kauft!

ich bin daher der meinung, dass es die profis so lange geben wird wie geangelt wird. man sollte sie nicht verteufeln. jeder muss selbst entscheiden was für ihn an profitipps nützlich ist und was nicht.

@peter k.

möchtest du allen ernstes behaupten, dass du kein profi werden möchtest, weil du angst hast du könntest dadurch den spass am angeln verlieren?
oder sagen wir mal so: ich glaube nicht, dass du eine einladung vom team shimano oder daiwa ausschlagen könntest!


----------



## Peter K. (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

@PeterS

Laut deiner Definition ist man nur ein Profi, wenn man bei Shimano oder Daiwa unter Vetrag steht?

Ich würde einem Sponsoring nicht abschlagen, dabei besteht aber noch ein großer Unterschied zwischen Sponsoring und Guiding!

Werbung in Form von Sponsoring seitens Daiwa und Shimano ist für mich kein Problem und würde ich auch gerne annehmen, aber meine hart erarbeiteten Stellen zu verraten an potenzielle Angler, ist und bleibt für mich ein No Go. Ich stehe voll hinter Daiwa/Shimano und könnte da guten Herzens Werbung für machen. Da ist auch schon was geplant, aber mehr darf ich auch net verraten

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, muss das jeder für sich selbst entscheiden!


----------



## TioZ (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Was bis jetzt in der "Angelprofidiskussion" nen bisschen Untergegangen ist, ist der Fakt, dass die Erfahrungen der "Profis" in die Entwicklung eingehen. Das ist meiner Meinung nach mit der wichtigste Aspekt.

Ich könnte aus dem Stehgreif mindestens 10 Produkte aufzählen, welche wahrscheinlich am Schreibtisch entworfen wurden und der Ingenieur bzw. Designer nicht mal im Entferntesten auch nur einen Gedanken an die Praxistauglichkeit der Artikel verschwendet haben. Und dabei rede ich nicht mal von hochkomplizierten Designerprodukten sondern zb. von nem stinknormalen Feuerzeug oder nen Schlosserhammer. Wie kann ich die "Bahn" von nem Schlosserhammer vollkommen plan schleifen.. solche Leute gehören verjackt #q

Und wenn Firmen wie Shimano oder DAIWA an diese "Profis" herantreten, wird das nicht nur zu Werbezwecken erfolgen sondern deren Erfahrungen werden auch in die Produktentwicklung eingehen.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Dennert (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Ich würde einem Sponsoring nicht abschlagen, dabei besteht aber noch ein großer Unterschied zwischen Sponsoring und Guiding!



Hi

Da setzt Du dich aber genauso unter Erfolgsdruck wie ein Guide.
Wenn Du jetzt losgehst, dann möchtest Du fangen. Mit Sponsor
M U S S T Du fangen, sonst kann es dir passieren, dass er wieder abspringt. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. 
Letztendlich  geht´s darum, dass hinten raus Geld bei rumkommt.
Im Gegenteil, Guiding ist wenigstens noch ne halbwegs ehrliche Sache. Bei Sponsoring wird viel b e s c h i s s e n und auch mal der Köder vom Sponsor ins Fischmaul gehängt, obwohl der gar nicht den Fisch überlistet hat.

Und zu den immer wieder gern erwähnten "hart" erarbeiteten Stellen:
Man fährt halt nen bisschen rum und probiert mal da und mal dort (meist weil an den bekannten Stellen nix geht), evt. sind mal ein paar längere Fußmärsche dabei. Man muss sich ja in Deutschland nirgends mit einer Machete durch den Urwald schlagen oder sonstwas. Die meisten Plätze erreicht man ziemlich bequem.
Harte Arbeit sieht für mich anders aus.

Um das Thema mal irgendwie zu beenden möchte ich mal noch abschließend Eines sagen:
Ich finde es schön, dass es so Leute wie D.I. in Deutschland gibt und es sollte viel mehr davon geben!
Im Gegenzug dazu verzichte ich freiwillig auf diese Möchtegernpro(leten)fi Angler mit ihren hokus pokus fidibus dreimal schwarzer Kater - Zauberangeltrickerfolgen (die meist eh nur auf einen gesunden Fischbestand des Angelgewässers zurückzuführen sind) in den Angelforen.
Die bringen keinen weiter, bei D.I. kann man wenigstens was lernen.


----------



## Peter K. (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

@Dennert

man wird nur gesponsort wenn man Referenzen vorzuweisen kann, schon im Vorfeld, logisch oder..

Und ich denke nicht, dass ich weniger fange, nur weil ich gesponsort werde. 

Sobald ich irgendwie Druck seitens der Sponsoren erhalte, beende ich es.

Harte Arbeit verrichten Bauarbeiter, im Bezug auf das Angeln ist es aber harte Arbeit gute Spots zu finden, an einem Gewässer was total überlaufen ist und wo man den Unterschied zwischen Forellenteich und Naturgewässer nicht mehr eindeutig erkennt.

Gerade dort ist Wissen und Erfahrung gefragt.

Natürlich gibts es auch Gewässer wo dir der Fisch fast ins Netz springt, aber das ist im Rhein nicht der Fall. Da kann Herr I. ein Lied von Singen!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



peterSbizarre schrieb:


> oder sagen wir mal so: ich glaube nicht, dass du eine einladung vom team shimano oder daiwa ausschlagen könntest!


Ich kenne einen Teamangler von Shimano ziemlich gut und so eine flauschige Blümchenwiese wo Milch und Honig fließen sind die Vorgaben nicht wirklich.
Ich persönlich würde niemals einem Team beitreten oder als Guide arbeiten, weil ich dadurch Verpflichtungen habe und mir das Angeln keinen Spaß macht wenn ich dazu "gezwungen" werde; aber das muss ja Gott sei Dank jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



christian36 schrieb:


> als Guide arbeiten, weil ich dadurch Verpflichtungen habe und mir das Angeln keinen Spaß macht wenn ich dazu "gezwungen" werde; .


Genau das der Grund, warum ich bisher jede Guiding Anfrage abgelehnt habe.

Ein schlauer Mann sagte mal:
Wenn Du Dein Hobby zum Beruf machst, brauchtst Du ein neues Hobby....


----------



## porbeagle (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Hi Ihr macht euch einen zu großen Kopf deswegen.Es ist ein Job wie jeder andere auch.Ich bekomm Geld dafür das ich total unnötiges Zeug für die schönen und Reichen durch die Welt schicke.
Bsp.
Hab letztes Jahr 2 Elefantenstoßzähne verschickt Stück ca.55 kg 
Jeder von uns muß was machen für sein Geld andere drehen Pornos.


----------



## Udo561 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Genau das der Grund, warum ich bisher jede Guiding Anfrage abgelehnt habe.
> .



Hi Tommi,
sieht bei mir nicht anders aus , ich möchte ans oder aufs Wasser wann und wo ich will und nicht dann wenn mir jemand Kohle dafür gibt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Siever (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Genau das der Grund, warum ich bisher jede Guiding Anfrage abgelehnt habe.
> 
> Ein schlauer Mann sagte mal:
> Wenn Du Dein Hobby zum Beruf machst, brauchtst Du ein neues Hobby....


 

Naja Tommi, ein bißchen Geld verdienst du ja doch mit deinem Hobby, oder?! Und das auch völlig zurecht#6

Aber zum Thema: Ich denke, dass die Profis wie Dietmar Isaiach und Co. besser sind als 90% der Anglerschaft. Die anderen 10% wurden einfach nicht entdeckt oder wollen nicht entdeckt werden, weil sie Angst haben ihr Hobby zu verlieren. Der wichtigste Faktor um erfolgeich, kommerziell und professionell zu angeln ist, neben dem Talent natürlich, meiner Meinung nach der Faktor "Zeit". Natürlich versuchen ambitionierte Angler so viel Zeit wie möglich am Wasser zu verbringen, aber wenn man 5-6 Tage die Woche arbeitet und abends spät nach Hause kommt kann man auch weniger angeln, bzw. weniger erfolgreich sein bzw. entdeckt und gesponsored werden. Als Arbeitssuchender, Student oder Schüler hat man wesentlich mehr Zeit zum Angeln als ein Arbeiter und hat dementsprechend die größere Chance auf einen bzw. mehrere Fangerfolge. 
Ist man also gut und möchte mit angeln Geld verdienen, egal ob beim Guiding oder als Teamangler, muss man eine Menge Zeit im Vorfeld in sein Hobby investieren. Anders wird es bei den Pros der Szene auch nicht gewesen sein. Hinzu muss man natürlich kommunikativ und sympathisch auftreten. Kein verbissener, unsypathischer Volltrottel wird auf einer DVD als Aushängeschild einer Firma landen... .


----------



## Udo561 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Siever schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Faktor um erfolgeich, kommerziell und professionell zu angeln ist, neben dem Talent natürlich, meiner Meinung nach der Faktor "Zeit". .



Hi,
genau so sieht es aus , wer mehr Zeit am Wasser verbringt fängt auch mehr.
Und wenn man dann auch noch jeden gefangenen Fisch in einige Foren einstellt wird man von den richtigen Leuten schon gefunden und zum "Profi" gemacht 
Und das passiert schneller als einem lieb ist wenn man nicht aufpasst :q
Gruß udo


----------



## e!k (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ich denke, dass nicht nur der Faktor Zeit zählt, sondern auch Geld  
Gerade als Schüler hat man zwar Zeit, allerdings fehlt das Geld an ca. jeder Ecke (ich weiss das noch, da diese Zeit bei mir noch nicht allzu lange her ist). Abgesehen davon gehört dazu auch (bei den meisten zumindest, die bekannt geworden sind) ein Gewässer dazu, welches es hergibt alles auszuprobieren und genügend große Fische beherbergt. So haben es Angler, die ohnehin in der Nähe von großen und bekannten Gewässern wohnen einfacher "bekannt" zu werden.


----------



## ali-angler (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ich denke auch das viel mehr dazu gehört sein Geld mit dem Angeln zu verdienen als so mancher glaubt. Viele Faktoren wurden schon genannt wie, Zeit, Kapital, Mobilität, Talent, Training, Erfahrung. Ich denke da kommt noch Motivation hinzu, schließlich bleibt so mancher von uns einfach zuhause wenns draußen mal wieder die temperaturen an dem Gefrierpunkt kratzen. Weiter denke ich da gehört die richtige Marketingstrategie dazu und das heißt viel reisen, Messen hier, Fotos da, Videodreh hier, Guiding da, Köderpräsentation hier, Pressetermin da, Artikel für Angelzeitschriften schreiben und und und. Wenn man sich allein mal das Angebot von Uli Beyer anschaut was der alles an Guidings anbieten dann ist der glaub ich recht viel unterwegs und der ist auf vielen Messen und hat noch sein Angelladen und schreibt noch diverse Artikel. Ich denke das ist ein hartes Brot und nur mit viel Fleiß und Köpfschen zu meistern. Die romantische Vorstellung die man davon hat fängt doch recht schnell an zu bröckeln wenn man sich mal genauer damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Siever (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

@e!k:Aber wenn du genug Zeit hast, kannst du auch an andere, weitere Gewässer fahren. Dafür braucht man nicht mal ein Auto und auch kein Profimaterial. Ich bin zu Studentenzeiten auch mit dem Zug und meiner Spinnrute rumgereist... . 
Aber wenn man Geld UND Zeit hat, ist das natürlich die perfekte Mischung. Dann kann man als Ruhrpötter auch regelmäßig in den Bodden angeln und sich zum "Star" der Szene mausern (siehe Uli Beyer...)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Genau das der Grund, warum ich bisher jede Guiding Anfrage abgelehnt habe.


Wenn ich mir einige Kreaturen in Italien/Spanien so ansehe, dann wäre ich wahrscheinlich nach einem Tag entlassen, weil ich versucht hätte meine Kunden mit dem Handteil einer Wallerrute zu erschlagen.


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ich weiss gar nicht wo das Problem liegt... Didaktisch liegt Dietmar ganz weit vorne und ich kenne niemanden der ihm derzeit das Wasser reichen kann. In seinen Videos zeigt er Leuten die sich seit vielen Jahren intensiv mit dem Thema befassen nichts neues, es macht aber trotzdem Spaß seine Beiträge zu verfolgen. 

Zu den Kosten für das Guiding brauche ich wohl nicht mehr viel zu sagen... Jeder der einigermaßen klar im Kopf ist und rechnen kann wird verstehen das ein Guide mit 100-150 Euro pro Nase kaum was verdient. Die Boote liegen bei einem Anschaffungswert von 30.000 - 40.000 Euro inkl. allem Zubehör (Trailer, Lote, EMotoren, etc.). Versicherungen, Benzinkosten für Auto und Boot, Angelmaterial, Risikozuschläge usw. kumulieren sich da zu einer netten Summe. 

Ich persönlich würde mir jedenfalls keinen Tag mit Angelanfängern in meinem Boot für 100 Euro / Nase antun. Dafür sind mir meine Angeltage zu wertvoll.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



> Ich persönlich würde mir jedenfalls keinen Tag mit Angelanfängern in  meinem Boot für 100 Euro / Nase antun. Dafür sind mir meine Angeltage zu  wertvoll.



Ich meine weiter vorn etwas von 350€ Tagesgage für Dietmar gelesen zu haben!


Taxidermist


----------



## RheinBarbe (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ist doch super wenn ein Deutscher Weltmeister ist, besser als nen Spanier!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Je nachdem welche Ausgaben er hat (Steuern, Köder, Benzin, .. keine Ahnung was er alles zur Verfügung stellt bzw. in den 350 Euro enthalten ist), muss da nicht wirklich viel übrig bleiben. Für 350€ Tagesgage stehe ich als Freiberufler morgens nichtmal auf.


----------



## TioZ (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



christian36 schrieb:


> Je nachdem welche Ausgaben er hat (Steuern, Köder, Benzin, .. keine Ahnung was er alles zur Verfügung stellt bzw. in den 350 Euro enthalten ist), muss da nicht wirklich viel übrig bleiben. Für 350€ Tagesgage stehe ich als Freiberufler morgens nichtmal auf.



Sehe ich ähnlich.. fürs doppelte können wir drüber reden.. bring aber kein Boot mit und will für Material und Spesen extra Taler sehen... oben drauf kommen dann noch die Steuern.
Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass ich für den Preis nicht mit den "Geheimnisse meines Erfolgs" rausrücke.

Die Guidingpreise empfinde ich, für einen "unvergesslichen Tag" und den Aufwand der dahinter steckt als OK.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Zitat christian 36:


> Für 350€ Tagesgage stehe ich als Freiberufler morgens nichtmal auf.



Ich war Jahrelang auch Freiberufler und bin auch für deutlich weniger aufgestanden!

Um aber zum Thema zurück zu kehren.
Ich gönne den Jungs (Dietmar u.Ulli) jeden Taler den sie verdienen, da sie mir überaus kompetent erscheinen. Und wenn sie denn heute gut verdienen, so ist dies das Resultat jahrzehnte langer Arbeit (nicht etwa Hobby).
So hab ich z.B. dieses Frühjahr Ulli Beyer an seinem Stand auf der Messe
in Hanover stundenlang Titanvorfächer bauen gesehen.
Auf meine Frage:"Ob er es denn nötig hätte dies noch zu tun und es nicht an einen Angestellten delegieren könne"
Antwortete er recht bescheiden,sinngemäß:"Dies würden die Leute (Käufer Kunden),von ihm erwarten,also würde er die Vorfächer zwar nicht alle, aber einen Teil selbst bauen.Dazu wäre es für ihn eine kleine Entspannug zwischen seinen Vorführungen."
Der hat mir da an seinem kleinen Tisch,richtig leid getan und so hab ich ihm gleich mal drei Vorfächer abgekauft.(die sind nebenbei noch richtig gut!)
Früher war ich öfters beruflich auf Messen und ihr könnt mir glauben,dass
ist kein Spass, dort ein ganzes Wochenende rum zu hängen.
Diese Jungs müssen dass zig mal im Jahr, um sich dort den dummen Fragen ihrer Fans zu stellen!

Taxidermist


----------



## Hansa-Fan (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

_


Taxidermist schrieb:



			Zitat christian 36:


Ich war Jahrelang auch Freiberufler und bin auch für deutlich weniger aufgestanden!

Um aber zum Thema zurück zu kehren.
Ich gönne den Jungs (Dietmar u.Ulli) jeden Taler den sie verdienen, da sie mir überaus kompetent erscheinen. Und wenn sie denn heute gut verdienen, so ist dies das Resultat jahrzehnte langer Arbeit (nicht etwa Hobby).
So hab ich z.B. dieses Frühjahr Ulli Beyer an seinem Stand auf der Messe
in Hanover stundenlang Titanvorfächer bauen gesehen.
Auf meine Frage:"Ob er es denn nötig hätte dies noch zu tun und es nicht an einen Angestellten delegieren könne"
Antwortete er recht bescheiden,sinngemäß:"Dies würden die Leute (Käufer Kunden),von ihm erwarten,also würde er die Vorfächer zwar nicht alle, aber einen Teil selbst bauen.Dazu wäre es für ihn eine kleine Entspannug zwischen seinen Vorführungen."
Der hat mir da an seinem kleinen Tisch,richtig leid getan und so hab ich ihm gleich mal drei Vorfächer abgekauft.(die sind nebenbei noch richtig gut!)
Früher war ich öfters beruflich auf Messen und ihr könnt mir glauben,dass
ist kein Spass, dort ein ganzes Wochenende rum zu hängen.
Diese Jungs müssen dass zig mal im Jahr, um sich dort den dummen Fragen ihrer Fans zu stellen!

Taxidermist
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
moin, was schreibst du denn da????#d

jetzt weiß ich heute morgen gar nicht mehr, wohin mit mir.

habe nämlich keine tempotaschentücher mehr im haus.:c


lass mal stecken, wir stehen alle im beruf und die medaille hat eben 2 seiten. auch bei denen, die ihre passion zum beruf gemacht haben.


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

<STRIKE>ich kenn auch keinen der im Freudenhaus arbeitet.... obwohl ich verdammt gut darin bin :k</STRIKE>


----------



## Peter K. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Der arme Uli, naja immerhin zieht die Masche


----------



## Hansa-Fan (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

ich weiß - ehrlich gesagt - auch gar nicht, wohin die diskussion führen soll. Verdient er zu viel? verdient er zu wenig? verdient er genug?

ist doch ganz einfach: als freiberufler "verdient" er genauso viel, wie ein anderer bereit ist, dafür zu zahlen, so wie beispielweise im profisport oder in der unterhaltung. 

und wenn morgen einer bereit ist, ihm 1000 euronen in der stunde zu zahlen, dann ist das eben so und ich gönne ihm das von herzen.

mir würde man vielleicht 5 € am tag geben. ich bin unbekannt, kann ihm anglerisch das wasser nicht reichen, mein boot ist zu klein und mein klientel müßte auch noch selbst rudern

und alles das sehe ich ohne ein gefühl der mißgunst.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Hi,
ich finde es allerdings schon erstaunlich was so mancher bereit ist für ein Guiding zu bezahlen.
Meist sind es ja "Uferangler" die dann meinen wenn sie mit einem Guide  und Boot unterwegs sind das sie den Fisch ihres Lebens fangen.
Dem ist leider nicht so , aber bezahlt werden muss trotzdem :q

Ich bekomme hier auch sehr viel Anfragen ob ich mal jemanden mitnehmen kann und es gab da schon einen Herrn der mir für 3 Tage 400 Euro geboten hatte , vielleicht könnt ihr es nicht verstehen , aber ich habe dankend abgelehnt.
Der Typ war mir schon unsympatisch als er mich angeschrieben hatte , meinte für Geld alles bekommen zu können  und dann mit dem 3 Tage auf dem Boot verbringen , nein Danke.
Und da beneide ich keinen Guide , wer zahlt darf (muss) mit , egal was das für ein Typ ist.

Gruß Udo


----------



## TioZ (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Ich beneide die Guides auch in keinem Fall.. 3 - 4 mal im Jahr bin ich mit ner recht bekannten Guidingtruppe auf den Bodden unterwegs. Allein bekomme ich es auch hin, besitze aber kein Boot mit welchem ich auf den Bodden angeln möchte. Also bleibt mir nur eines zu mieten und wenn ich alleine losziehe kostet mich das 65 für nen kleines oder 90 + Benzin für den 50 PSer.. also irgendwas um die 110 - 120. Die geführte Tour liegt bei 96.. da gibts aus meiner Sicht nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu überlegen. 

Die Jungs sind auch ganz entspannt drauf und man kann immer wieder was lernen.. neue Köder zum Probefischen gibts für lau wenn man Sie nicht vergniedelt und wenn diese fangen werden sie zu nem fairen Kurs abgegeben. Neues bzw. anderes Angelgerät kann immer mal wieder ausprobiert werden und man lernt immer wieder, zum Teil sogar nette, Leute kennen.

Was ich allerdings auch schon oft erlebt hab, waren Leute die aufs Boot kamen und dachten, sie werden hier beim ersten mal den ganz großen Fang landen.. hat auch schon öfters geklappt, ist aber nicht die Regel. 

Vor allem wirds nichts, wenn man nicht Angelt! Ab und zu sind dann auch Gäste dabei die nach 2 - 3 Stündchen keine Lust mehr haben und dann ne Flunsch ziehen, wenn Abends nur die Anderen nen schickes Bild auf der Knippse haben... und dann noch rummaulen.. 

Ich möchte nicht mit den Jungs tauschen.. immer gut drauf sein, egal was für Pfeifen du an Board hast, die Beisspausen unterhaltsam gestalten und im schlimmsten Fall auch mal nen Schneidertag am Ende als Erlebnis dastehen zu lassen.. und das alles für nicht mal 300 Euro abzüglich Steuern, Verwaltung, Boot, Benzin und und und

Im November und im Dezember bin ich dann wieder für jeweils 2 Tage zu Gast in Schaprode.. ich freu mich drauf und das Geld ist es mir allemal wert.


MfG

TioZ


----------



## peterSbizarre (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Laut deiner Definition ist man nur ein Profi, wenn man bei Shimano oder Daiwa unter Vetrag steht?


meinst du damit vielleicht, dass du selber profi bist, nur noch nicht die entsprechenden verträge in der tasche hast? 
profi-angler ist jeder der seinen kompletten lebensunterhalt durch das ausüben seines hobbys, sprich angeln gehen, bestreiten kann. ob er dabei werbung mit fangfotos (sponsoring?) macht, andere angler zum erfolg führt, sprich guidet, auf video bzw. tv angelt, artikel für zeitschriften schreibt oder noch etwas ganz anderes macht ist eigentlich egal. hauptsache ist, dass er durch angeln am wasser sein geld verdient. dann gibt es natürlich noch leute, die ihrem normalen job weiterhin nachgehen und in ihrer freizeit mit angeln geld verdienen. die meisten teamangler (prostaffer) fallen unter diese kategorie. sie könnte man z.b. als semi-professionell bezeichnen. das alles hat in erster linie etwas mit einem einkommen über reines angeln zu tun und nicht unbedingt etwas mit der masse und qualität der fänge. (nur mal nebenbei bemerkt, für die, die damit verständnisschwierigkeiten haben: verdient eine person ihr geld hauptsächlich mit dem handel von angelgeräten, dann handelt es sich nicht um einen profi sondern um einen händler).
es ist nämlich nicht so, wie hier falsch angedeutet wurde, dass ein profi seine verträge ruck-zuck wieder verliert wenn er mal über einen bestimmten zeitraum nix oder wenig fängt. keiner aus dem management der firmen wird einen der teamangler feuern um einen angler von aussen, der gerade besser fängt, einzustellen! sonst wären du und veit ja schon längst drin und andere draussen, gell peter?
daneben gibt es natürlich noch eine andere definition von einem profi, die sich nach dem allgemeinen bekanntheitsgrad richtet. diese leute sind nicht nur profis sondern vorallem anglerstars und fast jedem bekannt, der ab und an einen blick in die entsprechenden medien wirft. dietmar isaiasch zählt ganz sicher zu dieser kategorie.
was hier von einigen über das angeblich harte dasein der anglerstars geschrieben wurde, halte ich für ziemlichen quatsch. da gibt es ganz andere und vorallem gefährlichere jobs!
die stars machen zu 99% das was ihnen am meisten spass macht, und zwar angeln. dafür werden sie obendrein auch noch gut bis ausreichend bezahlt. einmal zum star aufgestiegen und mit einem entsprechenden bekanntheitsgrad ausgestattet sitzen die leute mehr oder weniger im gemachten nest. das kann ihnen so schnell auch keiner mehr streitig machen, es sei denn sie begehen ziemlich grobe fehler. ganz anders sieht die sache in den usa aus: dort müssen sich die stars ihren status und bekanntheitsgrad in den zahlreichen tournaments gegen eine starke konkurrenz aus anderen profis erst einmal hart erkämpfen bevor sponsoring und co. überhaupt in frage kommen. und dieser status wird schnell relativiert, wenn andere angler erfolgreicher werden. deshalb haben profis aus den usa eine legitimation. profis aus deutschland nicht. darum ist es auch völliger unsinn, dass hier so etwas geschrieben wurde wie "sie sind deshalb profis weil sie besser, talentierter und schlauer sind als andere". sie sind deshalb profis weil sie es selbst sein wollen bzw. wollten. keiner weiss wer zu der zeit als sie zum profi ernannt wurden vielleicht besser angelte und fing aber eben, wie bereits geschrieben, nicht entdeckt werden wollte. 
somit hat dietmar isaiasch für mich noch mit die meiste legitimation aller deutschen profis, weil er neben der "weltmeisterschaft" auch noch viele holländische preisangeln bestritten hat. der mann scheut sich im gegensatz zu anderen profi-kollegen also nicht sein können auch unter beweis zu stellen. das finde ich persönlich ziemlich gut.

letztendlich möchte ich noch einen aspekt aufgreifen der hier genannt wurde. und zwar, dass profis sehr wichtig für uns angler seien, weil sie neue produkte entwerfen. das ganze hört sich gut und sinnvoll an. in erster linie angeln profis aber nur und testen dabei das gerät, welches sie von ihrem sponsor kostenlos erhalten. dabei bringen sie verbesserungsvorschläge ein, die eigentlichen ideen und innovationen kommen aber aus der entwicklungsabteilung der jeweiligen firma.
als echter entwickler von angelgerät in deutschland ist mir nur peter biedron bekannt. im gegensatz zu den profis, die ihre komplette zeit am wasser verbringen, setzt dieser auch sicherlich viele stunden für das anfertigen seiner wobbler ein. im endeffekt bleibt er aber im bekanntheits- und beliebtheitsgrad weit hinter den profis zurück, obwohl seine tätigkeit als köderentwickler wahrscheinlich sinnvoller und zukunftsweisender ist.


----------



## Dennert (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht mit den Jungs tauschen.. immer gut drauf sein, egal was für Pfeifen du an Board hast, die Beisspausen unterhaltsam gestalten und im schlimmsten Fall auch mal nen Schneidertag am Ende als Erlebnis dastehen zu lassen.. und das alles für nicht mal 300 Euro abzüglich Steuern, Verwaltung, Boot, Benzin



Naja. So schlimm wird das nun auch wieder nicht sein.
Ich stell mich ja auch nicht ins nächste Café und beweine die Kellnerin, weil sie heute wieder nur Vollidioten bedienen und zu denen auch noch freundlich sein musste.
Generell wird man im Dienstleistungsgewerbe geschäftlich mit vielen Nasen zu tun haben. Da kann nicht jeder mit umgehen aber es gibt halt genug Leute, die in der Branche arbeiten.

Ich stell mir das jetzt auch nicht so extrem mies vor, wenn ich zum Angeln raus fahren und Fische fangen muss. |supergri

Mit der Kohle muss man sehen, ich weiß nun nicht, was da netto übrig bleibt. Wird aber mehr sein als bei solchen Billiglöhnern, die für ihr Geld auch noch richtig schindern müssen.
Im Großen und Ganzen kein Job, der Mitleid erregt :g


----------



## Seefliege (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

|wavey: @ Tioz;

" ... Im November und im Dezember bin ich dann wieder für jeweils 2 Tage zu  Gast in Schaprode.. ich freu mich drauf und das Geld ist es mir allemal  wert ..."

Tja, wenn Du ausreichend davon hast?!#c (kannst Du Dir gleich ein eigenes Boot anschaffen, macht noch mehr Spass ...) Ich hatte mein Boot im Oktober 3 Tage dort zu liegen und konnte mir den "Angelzirkus" dort mal Live vor Ort anschauen, als wir vorm Rausslippen auf den Hafenmeister warten mussten, der meinte mal zwischen durch ein Schwein schlachten zu müssen ... :m Also tauschen würde ich mit den Jungs dort um keinen Preis. Denn zu der Zeit wurde dort wirklich schlecht gefangen ... Ich gebe Dir recht, dass der Preis für ein Vollguiding mit dieser technischen Ausrüstung schon gerechtfertigt ist. Ich gebe Dir nicht recht, dass diese auch notwendig ist, um bei *normalen Wetterlagen* auf den Bodden fette Hechte zu fangen. Da gibt es auch mit ein wenig Gewässerkenntnis die Möglichkeit mit offenem 4,5 m Boot und 15 pser sehr gut zu fangen ... Mir sind einige Leute bekannt, die bei solchen abgespeckten "Guidingtouren", die dort von Einheimischen unter der Hand für 35 Öcken am Tag angeboten werden, wesentlich besser gefangen haben, als auf den hochgerüsteten Booten auf den ausgelutschten Plätzen der üblichen "Angelzirkusbodden". Man bezahlt bei den teuren Touren halt eher das Gesamterlebnis des luxuriösen Bootsangelns. Ne Fanggarantie gibt es eh nicht ... 
Glücklicherweise gibt es trotz der beschriebenen lokalen Verhältnisse immer noch ruhige Ecken dort, wohin man sich mit seinem eigenen "Böötchen" verziehen kann. Fangen tut man dort um Längen besser. Ulkigerweise sieht man in diesen Bereichen auch kaum Guidingboote ... #c Höchsten die der Billiganbieter. :q


----------



## TioZ (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

@Seefliege..

Ich bin vielleicht 30 - 40 Tage im Jahr auf den Bodden, davon maximal 10 geführte Touren. Den Rest mit Freunden auf deren Boot oder mit nem gemieteten Kahn. Alles ausschließlich auf Hecht. Brauchen tuh ich die Guides nicht aber es ist immer wieder nen sehr entspannter Angeltag. Mann muss sich um nichts kümmern, kommt mit seinem Stock dort an und fängt... meistens. FÜR MICH stimmt Preis/Leistung. Nen eigenes Boot würde funktionieren, kommt für mich aber nicht in Frage. Anschaffungskosten, Liegeplatz, Versicherung, Benzin, zum Winter rein, unterstellen, im Frühjahr raus.. wozu? Wenn man das mal für nen ostseetaugliches Boot durchtippt, ist die Differenz gar nicht mehr so groß. Slippen kostet auch jedemal Geld wenn man keinen 4x4 hat. Wenn ich irgendwann mal nicht mehr malochen muss werd ich es sicher auch anders handhaben aber solange ich meine Arbeitszeit gut bezahlt bekomme, verbringe ich die wenige Freizeit die mir bleibt nicht mit Dingen die mir keine Freude bereiten... aber so hat jeder seins.

MfG

TioZ


----------



## Seefliege (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

|wavey: Tioz;

Ich kann Deine Argumentation schon sehr gut nachvollziehen. Meine gering bemessene Freizeit teile ich auf meinem Boot deshalb ausschließlich mit guten Freunden. Die wissen das schon zu schätzen und beteiligen sich auch entsprechend ... |rolleyes
Wenn es nur solche Guiding-Kunden wie Dich gebe, würde der Job als Guide auch sicher völlig unproblematisch sein. Wir wissen halt, dass einem die großen Fische auch dort nicht jeden Tag nur so hinterher rennen ... Aber da gibt es auch zu viele Leute, die gerade durch die Medien und die darin propagierte Werbung für diverse Reviere mit vollkommen übersteigerten Erwartungen kommen ... Das wäre mir echt zu stressig, denen erklären zu müssen, warum ausgerechnet bei ihnen kein Meterfisch beissen will ...


----------



## scooterman (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

also ich finde man sollte nicht so neidisch reagieren,wie es tüdde tut.Man muss immer sehen das D.I. ein Profi ist wie jeder andere auf seinem Fachgebiet.Und man sollte immer bedenken wieviel Zeit die am Wasser stehen im Vergleich zu uns Feierabend-anglern.Wenn die mal 5Std nix fangen dann probieren sie halt weiter,und müssen voll konzentriert sein.Gerade das Angeln mit kunstködern ist doch vielseitig das man manchmal 25Std am Tag bräuchte um den richtigen Köder im richtigen Moment zur Hand zu haben.Manche Tage zweifelt man schon an sich selbst und gehts auf einmal wie von selbst Biss auf Biss.Und haben die Profis erst mal den richtigen Köder dann sind sie halt in der Bissverwertung besser,ist derer Beruf.


----------



## zorra (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Peter K. schrieb:


> Der arme Uli, naja immerhin zieht die Masche


....mir kommen auch die Tränen der arme Kontostandangler.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Peter K. (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

@zorra


----------



## Nils.M (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*

Dietmar Isaiasch ist mein Vorbild wen es um Raubfische geht.
Wen bei ihm was nicht geht dan sitzt es im Rolstuhl.


----------



## marlin2304 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



TioZ schrieb:


> Ich beneide die Guides auch in keinem Fall.. 3 - 4 mal im Jahr bin ich mit ner recht bekannten Guidingtruppe auf den Bodden unterwegs. Allein bekomme ich es auch hin, besitze aber kein Boot mit welchem ich auf den Bodden angeln möchte. Also bleibt mir nur eines zu mieten und wenn ich alleine losziehe kostet mich das 65 für nen kleines oder 90 + Benzin für den 50 PSer.. also irgendwas um die 110 - 120. Die geführte Tour liegt bei 96.. da gibts aus meiner Sicht nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu überlegen.
> 
> Die Jungs sind auch ganz entspannt drauf und man kann immer wieder was lernen.. neue Köder zum Probefischen gibts für lau wenn man Sie nicht vergniedelt und wenn diese fangen werden sie zu nem fairen Kurs abgegeben. Neues bzw. anderes Angelgerät kann immer mal wieder ausprobiert werden und man lernt immer wieder, zum Teil sogar nette, Leute kennen.
> 
> ...




Das sehe ich genau so. Was fehlt ist, dass Sie kein Wochenende haben und rund ums Jahr, egal bei was für ein Wetter ran müssen.
Und nach einem harten Angeltag muss noch getankt werden und und und .


----------



## Walstipper (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: DIETMAR ISAIASCH- Weltmeister*



Nils.M schrieb:


> Dietmar Isaiasch ist mein Vorbild wen es um Raubfische geht.
> Wen bei ihm was nicht geht dan sitzt es im Rolstuhl.




Warum, kann es denn im Rollstuhl nicht mehr vetikalen |kopfkrat?


----------

